#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм и наука >  > > >  >  >  Мир Брахмы рядом

## Бо

Из Википедии: 




> Йоджана — базовая мера длины в ведической литературе и древней Индии. Используется в современном индуизме.
> 1 йоджана = 32 000 хаста = 13824 м = 13.824 км.


Решаем маленькую математическую задачку - если считать что в месяце 30 суток, то

48000*4*30*13, 824 = 79 626 240 км

1 астрономическая единица а.е.  = 149 597 870 км

То есть, мир Брахмы в полуастрономической единице от нас, к сведению:


1. Минимальное расстояние от Марса до Земли составляет 55,75 млн. км, максимальное — около 401 млн. км. Среднее расстояние от Марса до Солнца составляет 228 млн. км (1,52 а. е.)

2. По состоянию на 26 сентября 2008, космический аппарат «Вояджер-1» находился на расстоянии 107.58 а.е. от Солнца;

3. Расстояние от Солнца до ближайшей звезды (Проксима Центавра) составляет примерно 1,3 парсека = 268 041 а.е.

----------

Калкий (11.10.2012)

----------


## Karadur

Если Марс - это мир Брахмы, значит, Вояджер залетел уже в арупа-локу, а может и дальше.  :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (24.11.2009), Артем Тараненко (25.11.2009), Иван Денисов (23.10.2012), Сергей Хос (22.11.2009), Тао (11.06.2012)

----------


## Бо

Хотя дальше по тексту в Вопросах Милинды Нагасена спрашивает о рыбах длиной в 500 йоджан, и Нагасена и Милинда верили что в океане живут рыбы таких размеров,  то есть 6912 км!

Хотя если за рыбу считать комету в космосе, то получается очень маленькая комета, у современных комет хвосты длинной миллионы километров.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (24.11.2009), Иван Денисов (23.10.2012)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Вояджер летал Брахму не видал.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (24.11.2009), PampKin Head (21.11.2009), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (22.11.2009), Zom (21.11.2009), Артем Тараненко (25.11.2009), Бо (22.11.2009), Вова Л. (21.11.2009), Дордже (11.10.2012), Иван Денисов (23.10.2012), Иван Петров (13.10.2012), Михаил Макушев (21.11.2009), Пема Ванчук (12.10.2012)

----------


## Huandi

Судя о том, что упоминается о размере скалы, Нагасена возможно еще и считал, что скорость падания зависит от массы тела.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (24.11.2009), Вова Л. (21.11.2009)

----------


## Джыш

Интересно, сколько пальцев было у Нагасены?

----------


## Zom

Ассаджи высказывал мнение, что вот эти вот казалось бы точные цифры нелья понимать буквально -) Например когда говорится "500" или там "84000" - то это дословно надо понимать как "очень много", а не как "500" или "84000" -)

----------

Aion (21.11.2009), Dorje Dugarov (11.06.2012), Доржик (21.11.2009), Сергей А (22.11.2009)

----------


## Джыш

Некоторые цифры наводят на мысли о двенадцатиричной системе исчисления.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (24.11.2009)

----------


## Бо

Но расстояние всё-таки есть, и тут похоже мир Брахмы представляется как какое-то место, откуда что-то сюда может упасть, даже кусок скалы, то есть это такой же материальный мир как здесь на Земле.

----------


## Топпер

> Интересно, сколько пальцев было у Нагасены?


Двадцать.

----------

Игорь Ю (15.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Ассаджи высказывал мнение, что вот эти вот казалось бы точные цифры нелья понимать буквально -) Например когда говорится "500" или там "84000" - то это дословно надо понимать как "очень много", а не как "500" или "84000" -)


Число 84 000 в Древней Индии было синонимом бесконечности.

----------

Ашвария (24.03.2013), Сергей А (22.11.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Тем не менее, переводить числовые значения желательно именно буквально, а не обобщённо, иначе получится ерунда при сверке с оригиналом, где, оказывается одно "очень много" превосходит другое "очень многое" всего навсего в 168 раз. : ))
Кроме того, согласно Монье-Вильямсу:



> (sometimes m. ; ifc. f. %{A}) a stage or Yojana (i.e. a distance traversed in one harnessing or without unyoking ; esp. a partic. measure of distance , sometimes regarded as equal to 4 or 5 English miles , but more correctly = 4 Kros3as or about 9 miles ; according to other calculations = 2 1/2 English miles , and according to some = 8 Kros3as) RV. &c. &c.


Т.е. йоджана -- это некое условное максимальное расстояние, преодолеваемое верхом без смены коня. Отсюда и разночтения при его переводе в ту или иную строгую метрическую систему.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (24.11.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Число 84 000 в Древней Индии было синонимом бесконечности.


Не думаю. % ) См., к примеру, здесь.

----------


## Топпер

Это одно из значений.

----------


## До

> Судя о том, что упоминается о размере скалы, Нагасена возможно еще и *считал, что скорость падания зависит от массы тела*.


1. Скорость падения зависит от массы тела, так как есть сопротивление воздуха.



2. Судя по фразе "_пролетая в сутки сорок восемь йоджан_" он считал, что скорость будет постоянна.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (24.11.2009), Jani (21.11.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Значение "йоджана" как "бесконечность" можно, видимо, встретить в переводах на другие языки. Но в оригинальных текстах мне такого не попадалось и, полагаю, попасться не может. Это устоявшаяся условная метрическая единица, но никак не "бесконечность".

К примеру:



> Космологическая схема буддистов и джайнов отличалась от только что представленной по многим пунктам, но в конечном счете основывалась на той же концепции. И те и другие утверждали, что Земля плоская, но в начале нашей эры астрономы признали ошибочность такого представления, и, хотя оно продолжало преобладать в религиозных сюжетах, просвещенные умы знали, что Земля имеет форму сферы. Были сделаны некоторые подсчеты ее размеров, самой признанной была точка зрения Брахмагупты (VII в. н. э.), согласно которой земная окружность исчислялась 5000 йоджан — *одна йоджана равнялась примерно 7,2 км*. Эта цифра не так уж далека от истины, и она является одной из наиболее точных, которые были установлены астрономами древности.
> 
> Эта маленькая сферическая Земля по представлениям астрономов не удовлетворяла теологов, и поздняя религиозная литература еще описывала нашу планету как плоский диск большого размера. В центре поднималась гора Меру, вокруг которой вращались Солнце, Луна и звезды. Меру была окружена четырьмя континентами (двипа)у отделенными от центральной горы океанами и названными по тем большим деревьям, которые росли на побережье, обращенном к горе. На южном континенте, где жили люди, типичным деревом был джамбу, поэтому он назывался Джамбудвипа. Южная часть этого континента, отделенная от других Гималаями, была «землей сыновей Бхараты» (Бхарата-варша), или Индией. Одна только Бхаратаварша имела 9000 йоджан в ширину, а весь континент Джамбудвипа — 33 000 или, по некоторым источникам, — *100 000 йоджан*.


Источник.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (24.11.2009), Echo (11.06.2012)

----------


## Zom

Вообще по этой теме (где находится мир брахмы) интересно другое - а именно описание того, каким образом периодически уничтожается мир. Чаще всего это происходит, когда кальпа заканчивается "огнём" - и сгорают все нижние миры, включая 3 мира брахмы.

Возможно имеется в виду взрыв звезды той или иной солнечной системы.

Есть и более глобальные разрушения - которые затрагивают ещё больший масштаб разрушения миров. Это от "воды" (качество сцепления) - и самый крутой - от "ветра" (качество движения). В случае с водой наверное имеется в виду прямое столкновение с другими солнечными системами, а от ветра - ещё больший катаклизм, связанный с рассеиванием планетарной системы - что может случиться, например, при столкновении галактик (и опять же, что бывает достаточно редко).

Такие вот мысли -)


Ах да, и ещё. Вроде говорится, что брахмы - существа очень большие по своим размерам. Так что им место не на марсе, а, скорее, на Юпитере или на подобных газовых гигантах -)

http://rutube.ru/tracks/1567233.html...6874ffd393afb5

----------

Dorje Dugarov (24.11.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

> 1. Скорость падения зависит от массы тела, так как есть сопротивление воздуха.


И чем больше масса тела, тем ничтожнее (при прочих равных) сказывается на скорости его движения сопротивление среды.

С другой стороны, чем больше объём/поверхность тела, тем выше (при прочих равных) сопротивление среды.

Так что тут -- считать и считать, учитывая, кроме прочего, ещё и плотность среды. %))

----------


## Karadur

Правильно ли помещать божественные миры на другие планеты? А где тогда ады - в мантии Земли?
Я думаю, что это скорее другой план существования, не связанный физически с нашим. В том смысле, что нельзя указать пальцем направление в сторону мира Брахмы.

----------

Aion (21.11.2009), Dorje Dugarov (11.06.2012), Пема Ванчук (12.10.2012), Сергей А (22.11.2009)

----------


## Karadur

> И чем больше масса тела, тем ничтожнее (при прочих равных) сказывается на скорости его движения сопротивление среды.


Если мы поместим (гипотетически) мир Брахмы на Марс или Юпитер, то "падение", во-первых, будет большей частью происходить в вакууме, а во-вторых, потребуется очень точный расчёт траектории, поскольку тело будет двигаться по замысловатой спирали.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (11.06.2012)

----------


## До

Значит от считал, что вакуума нет!

----------


## Karadur

> Значит от считал, что вакуума нет!


Да что ж это такое, даже вакуума нет у буддистов...

----------

Dorje Dugarov (24.11.2009), Артем Тараненко (25.11.2009), Юй Кан (21.11.2009)

----------


## Джыш

> 


Если Нагасена был инопланетянином, то такое объяснение самое простое, какое можно дать древнему человеку. :Smilie:

----------


## До

> Да что ж это такое, даже вакуума нет у буддистов...


Да нет я ошибся. Там где уже вакуум там и силы притяжения почти нет, так что камень не будет сильно ускоряться и можно считать, что скорость постоянна.

А почему камень размером с дом? Скорей всего - летающйи дом, космический корабль. А йоджана - расстояние сколько звездолёт летит без дозаправки.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (24.11.2009), Huandi (21.11.2009), Артем Тараненко (25.11.2009), Бо (21.11.2009), Денис Евгеньев (20.06.2012), Сергей Хос (22.11.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Масса Земли приблизительно известна... Расстояние посчитали, время указано. 

Можно попробовать рассчитать массу "камня" ( но тут есть проблема, что схему придется упрощать до случая взаимодействия двух тел... по дороге же к Земле со всей определенностью своей массой будут влиять другие объекты Солнечной Системы).

----------

Dorje Dugarov (24.11.2009)

----------


## Джыш

> Да нет я ошибся. Там где уже вакуум там и силы притяжения почти нет


А планеты вокруг солнца крутятся потому что им так суждено?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вообще по этой теме (где находится мир брахмы) интересно другое - а именно описание того, каким образом периодически уничтожается мир. Чаще всего это происходит, когда кальпа заканчивается "огнём" - и сгорают все нижние миры, включая 3 мира брахмы.
> 
> Возможно имеется в виду взрыв звезды той или иной солнечной системы.
> 
> Есть и более глобальные разрушения - которые затрагивают ещё больший масштаб разрушения миров. Это от "воды" (качество сцепления) - и самый крутой - от "ветра" (качество движения). В случае с водой наверное имеется в виду прямое столкновение с другими солнечными системами, а от ветра - ещё больший катаклизм, связанный с рассеиванием планетарной системы - что может случиться, например, при столкновении галактик (и опять же, что бывает достаточно редко).


В исходниках под махапралаей следует понимать уничтожение мира в силу действия одного из первоэлементов или первостихией (_махабхута_). И фсё. %)

----------


## Karadur

> Там где уже вакуум там и силы притяжения почти нет, так что камень не будет сильно ускоряться и можно считать, что скорость постоянна.


Гравитация действует везде, совершенно неправильно считать, что там, где вакуум, там нет притяжения.
С Юпитера на Землю камень будет лететь не под действием земной гравитации, а - большей частью - под влиянием солнечной. В общем и целом он будет лететь по эллипсоиду, и скороcть при этом будет меняться существенно.

Скорость на орбите может быть постоянной только при абсолютно круговой орбите.

----------


## До

Джыш и Karadur, покажите где я сказал, что в вакууме нет гравитации.

----------


## Бо

> А почему камень размером с дом? Скорей всего - летающйи дом, космический корабль. А йоджана - расстояние сколько звездолёт летит без дозаправки.





> Если Нагасена был инопланетянином, то такое объяснение самое простое, какое можно дать древнему человеку.


Ещё одни доводы к тому, что Будда и архаты были инопланетянами. В каждой шутке есть доля шутки.  :Smilie: 

http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=596

----------


## Юй Кан

Ага, а можно ещё повспоминать о т.н. виманах... %))

----------


## Aion

> Правильно ли помещать божественные миры на другие планеты?


Для вульгарных материалистов, похоже, иного выхода нет... :Smilie:  


> Я думаю, что это скорее другой план существования, не связанный физически с нашим. В том смысле, что нельзя указать пальцем направление в сторону мира Брахмы.


Я думаю, что мир Брахмы "локализован" в психике: 


> Своеобразно и отношение буддизма к реальности существования мифологических персонажей. Если в народном буддизме они считались вполне реальными, то философский буддизм рассматривал их как создания человеческой  психики  и тем самым по существу снимал сам вопрос о их реальности или нереальности.
> Буддийская мифология

----------


## Zom

> Правильно ли помещать божественные миры на другие планеты? А где тогда ады - в мантии Земли?
> Я думаю, что это скорее другой план существования, не связанный физически с нашим. В том смысле, что нельзя указать пальцем направление в сторону мира Брахмы.


А почему бы и нет. Даже если это "параллельный мир", всё равно он где-то как-то с нашим может пересекаться. Таким образом, Юпитер или Сатурн может быть обиталищем живых существ, невидимых нашему глазу. У них там свой мир, а в нашей "плоскости" проявлен в виде гигантского газового шара -)

Кроме того, если с солнечной системой или Землёй эти паралелльные миры никак не связаны - то что может означать "уничтожение мировой сферы огнём"? Причём так, что только до определённой степени - только до миров Брахмы. Самый простой ответ - взрыв солнца (и последующее его превращение в белого карлика). Если божественные миры никак не связаны с нашей солнечной системой, то так они не могут уничтожиться. А уничтожаются.

----------

Германн (12.10.2012)

----------


## Джыш

> Джыш и Karadur, покажите где я сказал, что в вакууме нет гравитации.


До, я это вам не покажу, ибо я не вижу сказанного вами "в вакууме нет гравитации".

----------


## Karadur

> Джыш и Karadur, покажите где я сказал, что в вакууме нет гравитации.


Вот где:




> Там где уже вакуум там и силы притяжения почти нет, так что камень не будет сильно ускоряться и можно считать, что скорость постоянна.


Это неверное утверждение.
Скорость будет постоянна только на круговой орбите - при перемещении от планеты к планете она меняется.

----------


## Aleksey L.

"Легенда о нагасене" (ксел'нагапарипричча)
http://zhurnal.lib.ru/p/petrow_petr_...lumbax35.shtml

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Джыш

> А почему бы и нет. Даже если это "параллельный мир", всё равно он где-то как-то с нашим может пересекаться. Таким образом, Юпитер или Сатурн может быть обиталищем живых существ, невидимых нашему глазу. У них там свой мир, а в нашей "плоскости" проявлен в виде гигантского газового шара -)


Этот мир может быть и в нашей плоскости, а живые существа не видны нам из-за бушующих там ураганов, кроме того, они могут иметь структуру, рассеивающую излучения



> Кроме того, если с солнечной системой или Землёй эти паралелльные миры никак не связаны - то что может означать "уничтожение мировой сферы огнём"? Причём так, что только до определённой степени - только до миров Брахмы. Самый простой ответ - взрыв солнца. Если божественные миры никак не связаны с нашей солнечной системой, то так они не могут уничтожиться. А уничтожаются.


Очень даже могут, ибо взрыв Солнца это событие большого масштаба, которое может изменить структуру пространства времени, как локально так и во всей вселенной. А может и не изменить. 
Все это гадания  :Smilie:

----------


## Бо

Aion,  из человеческой психики камни не падают на землю со скоростью 48000 йоджан в сутки  :Smilie: . Нагасена был лучшим знатоком Абхидхаммы в своё время и видимо понимал ее с философской точки зрения а не обывательской.

Zom, живые существа на других планетах невидимые, но материальные? Если не материальные, то взрыв звезды им никак не навредит и их не может ограничивать силы гравитации, то есть они могут пребывать в любой точке пространства, на них также не может влиять тепло и холод и т.д. Если материальные, то из какого вида материи?

----------


## Karadur

> А почему бы и нет. Даже если это "параллельный мир", всё равно он где-то как-то с нашим может пересекаться. Таким образом, Юпитер или Сатурн может быть обиталищем живых существ, невидимых нашему глазу. У них там свой мир, а в нашей "плоскости" проявлен в виде гигантского газового шара -)


А как тогда Брахма и другие боги спускаются на Землю и как они просили Будду дать учение? Каким образом у обитателей рупа-локи есть определённые способности, которые дают им проявляться здесь? Это нелегко будет делать с Юпитера.




> Кроме того, если с солнечной системой или Землёй эти паралелльные миры никак не связаны - то что может означать "уничтожение мировой сферы огнём"? Причём так, что только до определённой степени - только до миров Брахмы. Самый простой ответ - взрыв солнца (и последующее его превращение в белого карлика). Если божественные миры никак не связаны с нашей солнечной системой, то так они не могут уничтожиться. А уничтожаются.


Да, но тогда всё равно выходит, что миры выше мира Брахмы не связаны физически с Солнечной системой.

Я себе представляю "божественные" миры как связанные с нашим, но не физическим образом. Уничтожение миров, соответственно, происходит на разных планах существования, это не только лишь физическое уничтожение.

----------


## До

> Вот где:


Ну и где именно я там говорю, что в вакууме нет гравитации?




> Это неверное утверждение. Скорость будет постоянна только на круговой орбите - при перемещении от планеты к планете она меняется.


Покажите где я там говорю, что скорость будет постоянна?




> До, я это вам не покажу, ибо я не вижу сказанного вами "в вакууме нет гравитации".


Я не просил показывать, где я сказал "в вакууме нет гравитации", я просил показать, где я говорю, что в вакууме нет гравитации.

----------


## Джыш

> Я не просил показывать, где я сказал "в вакууме нет гравитации", я просил показать, где я говорю, что в вакууме нет гравитации.


Правда что-ли?  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> Zom, живые существа на других планетах невидимые, но материальные? Если не материальные, то взрыв звезды им никак не навредит и их не может ограничивать силы гравитации, то есть они могут пребывать в любой точке пространства, на них также не может влиять тепло и холод и т.д. Если материальные, то из какого вида материи?


Материальные - но нам не видимые. Есть материальные частицы, невидимые человеческому зрению - которые даже приборы лишь косвенно фиксируют. Есть также всякие темы с тёмной материей, которая по рассчётам составляет 90% вселенной - а человеку не видна.




> А как тогда Брахма и другие боги спускаются на Землю и как они просили Будду дать учение? Каким образом у обитателей рупа-локи есть определённые способности, которые дают им проявляться здесь? Это нелегко будет делать с Юпитера.


Они могут принимать видимую для людей форму при желании. Способностями они обладают очень большими. Не забывайте, что они находятся в непрерывной джхане - а это базис для сверхспособностей. В суттах также встречаются фрагменты, что брахмы могут мгновенно появляться где-либо и исчезать.




> Да, но тогда всё равно выходит, что миры выше мира Брахмы не связаны физически с Солнечной системой.


Связаны. Просто совершенно не факт что взрыв солнца уничтожает всю солнечную систему. Посмотрите ссылку выше на научно-популярное "чтиво". Там объясняется, что будет, если солнце наше взорвётся. Планеты не распадутся в пыль (если вы именно так считаете).




> Я себе представляю "божественные" миры как связанные с нашим, но не физическим образом. Уничтожение миров, соответственно, происходит на разных планах существования, это не только лишь физическое уничтожение.


Что вы имеете в виду под 'физическим образом' ? Вот когда физика скажет, что "открыла всё", вот тогда можно говорить о том, что как-то что-то связано "не физическим образом" -) В одной из статьей ведущего раздел о Коллайдере на элементах.ру он объясняет почему учёным настолько интересны эти эксперименты с этой огромной штуковиной. Он приводит в пример сравнение с уровнями компьютерной игры, когда вы знаете что есть следующий уровень, но выйти на него не можете. Вот сейчас в физике похожая ситуация - и за счёт экспериментов на LCH учёные надеются открыть целый новый пласт реальности.

----------


## Karadur

> Я не просил показывать, где я сказал "в вакууме нет гравитации", я просил показать, где я говорю, что в вакууме нет гравитации.


Это коан?  :Smilie: 
Я лично спорил с Вашими утверждениями, что (дословно) 




> Там где уже вакуум там и силы притяжения почти нет


и что




> так что камень не будет сильно ускоряться и можно считать, что скорость постоянна


Поскольку вакуум, в общем-то, не влияет на силу притяжения и нельзя считать, что скорость камня, "падающего" с Юпитера на Землю, постоянна.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Еше-Лодой ринпоче сказал что Будда Шакьямуни описывая устройство мира не стал ломать сложившиеся на тот момент стереотипы, что в центре мира есть гора Сумеру, ее окружают четыре континента и т.д. Будда Шакьямуни как сказал Еше-Лодой ринпоче не стал говорить как на самом деле устроен мир, поскольку это могло не уместиться в умах многих индийцев. И из-за такой мелочи у них могло возникнуть много ненужных сомнений. Возможно описания мира Брахмы тоже могут быть относительными и расстояния.

----------

Pema Sonam (21.11.2009), Юй Кан (21.11.2009)

----------


## Aion

> Aion,  из человеческой психики камни не падают на землю со скоростью 48000 йоджан в сутки.


Человеческая психика самобытием не обладает, а то, что физический мир производится психическим, буддизму, вроде как, не противоречит...

----------


## До

> Правда что-ли?


Да. Речь об основаниях для вашего поста:



> А планеты вокруг солнца крутятся потому что им так суждено?


Раз "суждено", то без гравитации. Значит подразумевается, что я утверждал, что нет гравитации. Где я утверждал, что там нет гравитации? Очень интересует.




> Это коан?


Это не коан. Я не просил дать место где я произношу точно такие слова, а просил указать место по смыслу.




> Я лично спорил с Вашими утверждениями, что (дословно) 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Там где уже вакуум там и силы притяжения почти нет_
> 
> 
> и что
> ...


Так где я там утверждал, что скорость будет постоянна?
Там не сказано, что силы _нет_ и не сказано, что камень не будет _ускоряться_. Как вы из этого делаете вывод, что я сказал, что гравитации нет? Очень интересует. А в последнем еще смешнее - о влиянии вакуума на притяжение.

А еще вам знакомо понятие невесомость? Это научное понятие? Есть ли невесомость в космосе? Если нет, то где она есть? Между марсом и землей она есть?

Хотите ли вы сказать, что камень будет _сильно_ ускоряться и что там притяжение _сравнимое_ с притяжением земли?

----------


## Джыш

> Раз "суждено", то без гравитации. Значит подразумевается, что я утверждал, что нет гравитации. Где я утверждал, что там нет гравитации? Очень интересует.


Вам это спать не дает?  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> Вам это спать не дает?


Интересует как вы так мыслите.

----------


## Джыш

> Интересует как вы так мыслите.


Аналогично.

----------


## До

> Аналогично.


Вот я что-то написал, мне в ответ на это пишут что-то не связанное с моими словами в тональности подколки. Меня заинтересовало как такое возникло в ответ на мои слова, поэтому я задал вопрос.

----------


## Джыш

> Вот я что-то написал, мне в ответ на это пишут что-то не связанное с моими словами в тональности подколки. Меня заинтересовало как такое возникло в ответ на мои слова, поэтому я задал вопрос.


Вобще-то я вам вопрос задавал, а тональность подколки - это ваша интерпретация  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> Вобще-то я вам вопрос задавал, а тональность подколки - это ваша интерпретация


Подколка в употреблении стилистических оборотов из мракобесного дискурса (напр. бабушек) - "суждено", в контесте околонаучного дискурса, когда речь шла о гравитации. Если это не подколка то что? Ваш вопрос был риторический, но если нет, то безосновательный так как я притяжение не отрицал или покажите где я сказал, _что_ там нет силы притяжения. (Уже какой раз спрашиваю и всё нет ответа, симптоматично.)

----------


## Джыш

> Подколка в употреблении стилистических оборотов из мракобесного дискурса (напр. бабушек) - "суждено", в контесте околонаучного дискурса, когда речь шла о гравитации. Если это не подколка то что? Ваш вопрос был риторический, но если нет, то безосновательный так как я притяжение не отрицал или покажите где я сказал, _что_ там нет силы притяжения. (Уже какой раз спрашиваю и всё нет ответа, симптоматично.)


Может быть не о том спрашиваете?

----------


## Джыш

Специально для не-дураков:



> Там где уже вакуум там и силы притяжения почти нет, так что камень не будет сильно ускоряться и можно считать, что скорость постоянна.


"
Представим теперь полет космического корабля с Земли к какой-нибудь планете Солнечной системы. Поскольку после старта корабль должен иметь скорость, не меньшую второй космической, его движение будет происходить вначале по параболической или гиперболической орбите относительно Земли под действием в основном земного гравитационного поля. Затем характер траектории станет определяться преимущественно силой солнечного притяжения, а влияние планетных тел приведет лишь к небольшим возмущениям. Наконец, при приближении к планете-цели преобладающим окажется ее гравитационное воздействие.
"

http://www.astronaut.ru/bookcase/boo...01/text/03.htm

"
 Многие межпланетные миссии при современных технических возможностях просто неосуществимы без обращения к экзотическим навигационным приемам. Дело в том, что скорость истечения рабочего тела из химических ракетных двигателей составляет около 3 км/с. При этом по формуле Циолковского каждые 3 км/с дополнительного разгона втрое увеличивают стартовую массу космической системы. Чтобы с низкой околоземной орбиты (скорость 8 км/с) отправиться к Марсу по гомановской траектории, надо набрать около 3,5 км/с, к Юпитеру — 6 км/с, к Плутону — 8—9 км/с. Получается, что полезная нагрузка при полете к дальним планетам составляет лишь несколько процентов от выведенной на орбиту массы, а та, в свою очередь, лишь несколько процентов стартовой массы ракеты. Вот почему 700-килограммовые «Вояджеры» (Voyager) запускались к Юпитеру 600-тонной ракетой «Титан» (Titan IIIE). А если ставится цель выйти на орбиту вокруг планеты, то возникает необходимость брать с собой запас топлива для торможения, и стартовая масса возрастает еще больше.
Но баллистики не сдаются — для экономии топлива они приспособили ту самую гравитацию, на преодоление которой при старте уходит значительная часть энергии. Гравитационные, или на профессиональном языке пертурбационные маневры практически не требуют расхода топлива. Все что нужно — это наличие вблизи трассы полета небесного тела, обладающего достаточно сильной гравитацией и подходящим для целей миссии положением. Подлетая к небесному телу, космический аппарат под действием его поля тяготения ускоряется или замедляется. Здесь внимательный читатель может заметить, что аппарат, ускорившись гравитацией планеты, ею же и тормозится после сближения с небесным телом и что в результате никакого ускорения не будет. Действительно, скорость относительно планеты, используемой в качестве «гравитационной пращи», не изменится по модулю. Но она поменяет направление! А в гелиоцентрической (связанной с Солнцем) системе отсчета окажется, что скорость меняется не только по направлению, но и по величине, поскольку складывается из скорости аппарата относительно планеты и, по крайней мере частично, скорости самой планеты относительно Солнца. Таким способом можно без затрат топлива изменить кинетическую энергию межпланетной станции. При полетах к дальним, внешним, планетам Солнечной системы гравитационный маневр используется для разгона, а при миссиях к внутренним планетам — напротив, для гашения гелиоцентрической скорости."

http://galspace.spb.ru/orbita/12.htm

И риторический вопрос: кто тут занимается "мракобесным дискурсом", считая что он учавствует в "околонаучном"?  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Этот мир может быть и в нашей плоскости, а живые существа не видны нам из-за бушующих там ураганов, кроме того, они могут иметь структуру, рассеивающую излучения


На уровне рупалоки имеет место другой состав дхамм. Поэтому их нельзя считать находящимися географически в нашем измерении.

----------


## До

> И риторический вопрос: кто тут занимается "мракобесным дискурсом", считая что он учавствует в "околонаучном"?


Тот кто говорит "_суждено_"?



> А планеты вокруг солнца крутятся потому что им так суждено?





> Специально для не-дураков:


Так где я сказал, что там нет притяжения? Жду ответа, как соловей лета.

----------


## Джыш

> Так где я сказал, что там нет притяжения? Жду ответа, как соловей лета.


Недождетесь, пока ненаучитесь задавать правильные вопросы  :Smilie:

----------


## Karadur

> Так где я там утверждал, что скорость будет постоянна?
> Там не сказано, что силы _нет_ и не сказано, что камень не будет _ускоряться_.


Где я утверждал, что Вы утверждали, что скорость будет постоянна?  :Smilie: 
Я опровергал процитированное в предыдущем посте Ваше утверждение, не более и не менее. Тяготением и ускорением нельзя пренебречь.




> А еще вам знакомо понятие невесомость? Это научное понятие? Есть ли невесомость в космосе? Если нет, то где она есть? Между марсом и землей она есть?


Причём тут невесомость? Невесомость - это не отсутствие тяготения и даже не ослабление его. На станции "Мир" не потому невесомость, что она в вакууме или что она далеко от Земли, а потому, что гравитация Земли компенсируется центробежной силой.

Невесомость можно получить и на Земле. Подпрыгните - в Вы на секунду окажетесь в невесомости. Если у падающего с Марса камня нет двигателя, то он будет в невесомости сразу после придания ему начального толчка. 




> Хотите ли вы сказать, что камень будет _сильно_ ускоряться и что там притяжение _сравнимое_ с притяжением земли?


Я хочу сказать, что у камня будет довольно сложная траектория и он будет двигаться с ускорением, которым нельзя пренебречь.
На расстоянии 1 ае (т.е. расстоянии от Земли до Солнца) сила притяжения Солнца больше, чем сила притяжения Земли у поверхности. Потому что вторая космическая скорость у Земли - 11км/с, а скорость Земли на орбите - 30км/с.

----------

Echo (11.06.2012), Ондрий (11.06.2012)

----------


## Karadur

> На уровне рупалоки имеет место другой состав дхамм. Поэтому их нельзя считать находящимися географически в нашем измерении.


Тогда это получается именно что другой план существования, лока.
И камень оттуда упасть никак не может. Тем более с Марса или Юпитера.

----------


## До

> Недождетесь, пока ненаучитесь задавать правильные вопросы


Научите как правильно спросить?




> Где я утверждал, что Вы утверждали, что скорость будет постоянна?


"_Гравитация действует везде, совершенно неправильно считать, что там, где вакуум, там нет притяжения._" Это вы не мне говорили не на мои слова?




> Я опровергал процитированное в предыдущем посте Ваше утверждение, не более и не менее.


Опровергали смысл, что нет граватации. Мне интересно где в этих процитированных утверждениях я утвержлал, что нет гравитации.




> Тяготением и ускорением нельзя пренебречь.


Почему нельзя?




> Причём тут невесомость? Невесомость - это не отсутствие тяготения и даже не ослабление его. На станции "Мир" не потому невесомость, что она в вакууме или что она далеко от Земли, а потому, что гравитация Земли компенсируется центробежной силой.


На большем расстоянии от земли нет невесомости?




> Невесомость можно получить и на Земле. Подпрыгните - в Вы на секунду окажетесь в невесомости. *Если у падающего с Марса камня нет двигателя, то он будет в невесомости сразу после придания ему начального толчка*.


Там что гравитация марса скомпенсируется гравитацией земли?




> Я хочу сказать, что у камня будет довольно сложная траектория и он будет двигаться с ускорением, которым нельзя пренебречь.


И сколько будет ускорение, которым нельзя пренебречь?




> На расстоянии 1 ае (т.е. расстоянии от Земли до Солнца) сила притяжения Солнца больше, чем сила притяжения Земли у поверхности. Потому что вторая космическая скорость у Земли - 11км/с, а скорость Земли на орбите - 30км/с.


О как.

Ускорение свободного падения (_g_) вычислается по формуле: G * масса земли / радиус в квадрате. 
G = 6.674e-11
Масса солнца = 1.9891e30 кг.
Радиус на расстоянии земли = астрономическая еденица = 149.60e9 м.
Итого _g_ в сторону солнца на расстоянии земли получается 0.005931
Сравниваем 9.81 с 0.005931, делаем вывод.

Чтоб получить силу притяжения, раз уж вы говорите о силе, по формуле F=ma, умножим ускорение на массу тела, допустим 1кг, чтоб не заморачиваться:



> На расстоянии 1 ае (т.е. расстоянии от Земли до Солнца) сила притяжения Солнца больше, чем сила притяжения Земли у поверхности.


0.005 ньютонов больше чем 9.81? Прикольно.

ps. Почему-то второй цифрой после запятой в _g_ земли можно пренебречь и ее часто округляют до 9.8. А третьей цифрой после запятой в _g_ солнца пренебречь ну никак нельзя. Потому что Karadur, для которого 0.005 больше 9.8, так сказал.

Открывайте мне глаза дальше на гравитацию!

----------


## Karadur

> На большем расстоянии от земли нет невесомости?


Это, повторю, странный вопрос - невесомость не связана с расстоянием до Земли или до Марса.
Любое тело, находящеся в свободном падении, находится в невесомости. Но при этом оно может двигаться с ускорением, и очень большим.




> Цитата:
> Если у падающего с Марса камня нет двигателя, то он будет в невесомости сразу после придания ему начального толчка.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Там что гравитация марса скомпенсируется гравитацией земли?


Невесомость - это не отсутствие гравитации. Невесомость наступает, когда действующие на тело силы уравновешиваются. Посмотрите вот эту статью, что ли

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9D%...81%D1%82%D1%8C




> 0.005 ньютонов больше чем 9.81? Прикольно.


Я, конечно, неправильно написал про силу гравитации Солнца. 
Но мысль была в другом - все тела в солнечной системе движутся с ускорением, причём существенным, которым нельзя пренебречь.
Ускорение даже 5 миллиметров в секунду означает, что через сутки скорость увеличится на 432 метра в секунду.

----------


## Сергей А

> Человеческая психика самобытием не обладает, а то, что физический мир производится психическим, буддизму, вроде как, не противоречит...


На этом можно было бы и закончить дискурс т.к. Мир Брахмы - в сознании каждого.

----------


## Джыш

> Научите как правильно спросить?


Может быть это вам поможет:
Boпpoc кaк фopмa paзвития мышлeния

----------


## До

> Невесомость - это не отсутствие гравитации. Невесомость наступает, когда действующие на тело силы уравновешиваются. Посмотрите вот эту статью, что ли


Ваккуум и невесомость, я говорил не абстрактно, а "там где ваккум", там где невесомость, т.е. на таком растоянии от земли где уже нет воздуха и т.п. Всего лишь такая ссылка на открытый космос. То что там совсем нет гравитации не имелось ввиду. Я же сказал "почти" нет гравитации, т.е. она настолько мала, что можно пренебречь. И пренебрёг.




> Ускорение даже 5 миллиметров в секунду означает, что через сутки скорость увеличится на 432 метра в секунду.


Да многовато выходит.



> Но мысль была в другом - все тела в солнечной системе движутся с ускорением, причём существенным, которым нельзя пренебречь.


Я думал будет меньше прирост скорости. Так что не будем пренебрегать.

----------


## Aion

> На этом можно было бы и закончить дискурс т.к. Мир Брахмы - в сознании каждого.


 В психике каждого.

----------

Сергей А (22.11.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Трудно... %)
Психика и сознание чем различаются?
И чему более соответствует универсальное "ум" (манас)?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Еше-Лодой ринпоче сказал что Будда Шакьямуни описывая устройство мира не стал ломать сложившиеся на тот момент стереотипы, что в центре мира есть гора Сумеру, ее окружают четыре континента и т.д. Будда Шакьямуни как сказал Еше-Лодой ринпоче не стал говорить как на самом деле устроен мир, поскольку это могло не уместиться в умах многих индийцев. И из-за такой мелочи у них могло возникнуть много ненужных сомнений. Возможно описания мира Брахмы тоже могут быть относительными и расстояния.


Вообще довольно двусмысленное заявление. Потому что если в Бурятии это ещё всё прокатит, а у образованного западного человека неминуемо возникнет вопрос, а что ещё там Будда говорил НЕ ТАК как на самом деле, а как типа было удобнее. 4 благородные, 8ричный путь случаем не для красного словца были сказаны?

----------

Zom (23.11.2009), Богдан Б (11.10.2012), Ондрий (11.06.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Почему в Бурятии это может прокатить а у образованного возникнет вопрос. Это же  камень в огород Бурятии. Что в Бурятии все сплошь необразованные? Прочитайте внимательнее, "потому что это могло не уместиться в умах многих..." Всего хорошего.

----------

Германн (12.10.2012), Юй Кан (23.11.2009)

----------


## Aion

> Психика и сознание чем различаются?


 Бессознательным.

----------

Чиффа (23.11.2009), Юй Кан (23.11.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Созна́ние — состояние психической жизни человека, выражающееся в субъективной переживаемости событий внешнего мира и жизни самого индивида, а также в отчёте об этих событиях.


Что тут не так не с т.зр. той или иной психологии, а -- в буддистско-философском смысле?

И:



> И чему более соответствует универсальное "ум" (манас)?


Т.е. чем "ум" не годится в качестве обобщающего -- в контексте буддизма -- именования "сознания" и "психики"?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Почему в Бурятии это может прокатить а у образованного возникнет вопрос


Потому что насколько мне известно, Ринпоче работает в основном в Бурятии. Работал бы в Калмыкии, написал бы Калмыкию. Это вообще не оч важно где именно. Мое замечание было не про географию.

Какое именно слово из повторенных вами я, по вашему, не понял?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Вы сами сказали что вот у образованного западного человека. Как-то вы походя говорите. Работал бы в Калмыкии сказал бы что в Калмыкии. Вы сами понимаете что говорите?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Вы сами сказали что вот у образованного западного человека. Как-то вы походя говорите.


Вас расстраивает, что вы воспринимаете мои слова, сказанными походя?




> Работал бы в Калмыкии сказал бы что в Калмыкии. Вы сами понимаете что говорите?


Да вполне. А вы?

----------


## До

> не стал ломать сложившиеся на тот момент стереотипы


1. Будда запросто мог ничего не говорить, как делал не раз. Сослался бы на стрелу и всё.
2. Ломал много стереотипов, вроде даже это считается его сверхспособностью, что он учит людей "против шерсти", а люди принимают это учение.

С учетом этого действительно странно зачем он говорил о Сумеру...

----------


## Aion

> Что тут не так не с т.зр. той или иной психологии, а -- в буддистско-философском смысле?


Буддистско-философский смысл не обладает самобытием и существенно зависит от точки зрения той или иной психологии (хотя бы потому, что не бывает двух абсолютно одинаковых психологически буддистов). 




> Т.е. чем "ум" не годится в качестве обобщающего -- в контексте буддизма -- именования "сознания" и "психики"?


Всем годится, если не обращать внимания на то, что живёшь в России 21-го века (или хотя бы делать вид, что не читал Грибоедова)...)))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Буддистско-философский смысл не обладает самобытием и существенно зависит от точки зрения той или иной психологии (хотя бы потому, что не бывает двух абсолютно одинаковых психологически буддистов).


Под буддистко-философским смыслом подразумевался контекст сутр.



> Всем годится, если не обращать внимания на то, что живёшь в России 21-го века (или хотя бы делать вид, что не читал Грибоедова)...)))


Нынешняя  Россия и Грибоедов мешают просто согласиться, что, к примеру, "читта-матра" это "просто ум", а не "чиста психика"? : )

----------


## Aion

> Под буддистко-философским смыслом подразумевался контекст сутр.


Можт, всё-таки значение, а не смысл? 


> Нынешняя  Россия и Грибоедов мешают просто согласиться, что, к примеру, "читта-матра" это "просто ум", а не "чиста психика"? : )


Слышал я, что "читта-матра" переводится как "только ум"... 


> Все мы – ученики Будды. Помните, что Будда сказал: "Сначала слушайте учение, затем размышляйте над ним, и только потом медитируйте". Это очень важно, поэтому я не устаю повторять вам этот совет. Не надо поступать наоборот: сначала вы медитируете, потом начинаете задумываться над тем, что делаете, и у вас зарождаются сомнения; когда же вы в конце концов приходите в полное замешательство, у вас наконец появляется желание послушать учение. Это неправильный порядок действий. К сожалению, в России люди иногда поступают именно так. 
> 
> Геше Джампа Тинлей
> УМ И ПУСТОТА

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Можно попробовать рассчитать массу "камня" ( но тут есть проблема, что схему придется упрощать до случая взаимодействия двух тел... по дороге же к Земле со всей определенностью своей массой будут влиять другие объекты Солнечной Системы).


Слушай, если б он начал вдаваться в понятие "Вояджер" они б до сих пор не закончили

----------

Падма Осел (11.10.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Слушай, если б он начал вдаваться в понятие "Вояджер" они б до сих пор не закончили


Это понятно. Только к чему было мистифицировать оппонента?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Можт, всё-таки значение, а не смысл?


Есть _слово_, и есть его _смысл_. Т.е. внешнее и внутреннее. Множественные _значения же_ придаются _смыслу_ разными умами.
В крайнем случае, можно "смысл" называть "значением". Что это меняет, если понятно, о чём речь, когда речь о сутрах как таковых?



> Слышал я, что "читта-матра" переводится как "только ум"...


И так -- тоже. Что это меняет?
Статью о _maatra_ из Монье-Вильямса цитировать не буду. См. сами. : )

Не пойму, накой эрудицией меряться?
Чтоб упёрто не соглашаться, что _значение_ "психика" для _манас_ или _матра_ -- некорректно/ущербно? : )

----------


## Калкий

> Из Википедии: 
> 
> 
> 
> Решаем маленькую математическую задачку - если считать что в месяце 30 суток, то
> 
> 48000*4*30*13, 824 = 79 626 240 км
> 
> 1 астрономическая единица а.е.  = 149 597 870 км
> ...


Тема интересная. Многое уже сказано и справедливо отмечено. Но здесь действительно есть два нюанса.

Нам доподлинно неизвестно какая именно величина понималась в древней Индии под "ёджанами". Все наше знание в данной области основано лишь на реконструкции и понимании этого современными индусами.

Это могли быть вообще чисто метафизические величины, учитывающие многомерность пространства и времени т.е. они достаточно точны - если учитывать, что наш мир многомерный. Например если воспринимать данные Бхагавата-пураны (и иных пуран) примитивно буквально - то получится, что они просто смехотворны и ничтожно малы, но если учитывать возможность наличия множества иных измерений времени и пространства тогда многое встанет на свои места.

----------


## Михаил Угамов

возможно, Нагасена от балды взял эти "48 тысяч йоджан", тем самым он хотел сказать, что до мира Брахмы не просто много, а очень много. Это типа как стопицотмильонов, "и с ним пятьсот монахов", "80 тысяч лет"

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

В этом треде весьма распространена точка зрения, что числа типа 84 000 и т.д. являлись в Индии синонимом нашего "дофига" и "стопицот". Позволю себе с этим не согласится, приведя цитату из Абхидхармакоши (глава III, карика 94): 




> [...] в течение трех неисчислимых кальп [достигается Просветление].
> — Но в неисчислимом нет предела числового [ряда]; почему же говорится о трех?
> — Это следует понимать не так. — А как же? — В стоящей особняком сутре читаем: «Неисчислимое — через шестьдесят позиций».
> — Какие это шестьдесят [позиций]?
> 
> Единица сама по себе — первая позиция; десять раз по единице — вторая позиция; десять раз по десять — сто, или третья позиция; десять раз по сто — тысяча, или четвертая позиция; десять раз по тысяче — десять тысяч, или прабхеда; десять раз по прабхеде — один лакша, или сто тысяч; десять раз по лакше — атилакша, или один миллион; десять раз по атилакше — коти, или десять миллионов, и т. д. [, кончая десятью в шестидесяой степени, или неисчислимым].


Как видите, в Индии оперировали очень большими числами...

----------


## Ондрий

Временная шкала далёкого будущего

----------

Alex (11.10.2012), Dorje Dugarov (19.06.2012), Vladiimir (12.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2012)

----------


## Калкий

> Как видите, в Индии оперировали очень большими числами...


Но почему мы должны воспринимать эти йоджаны как физическую измерительную систему - когда там речь идет о Богах...
Скорее это некие метафизические величины, это точные координаты но в условиях незримой нами реальности... 
В Абхидхармакоша утверждается, что истинный вид нашей планеты это плоскость с материками и горой Меру и даются даже ее размер в йоджанах, но ведь мы ее совсем не видим такой...
Это значит, что Абхидхармакоша либо дает ложные сведения о мироздании, либо она дает именно метафизическую картину мира и все эти данные в йодажнах верны для такой незримой нами реальности, а в условиях наших обычных измерений и обусловленного восприятия они кажутся смехотворными.

----------


## Кузьмич

> 


Забавно, что величина скалы, видимо, влияет на время полета  :EEK!:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------

Dorje Dugarov (11.10.2012), Wyrd (11.10.2012), Игорь Ю (11.10.2012), Калкий (11.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Забавно, что величина скалы, видимо, влияет на время полета .


Влияет конечно. Про парусность то не забывайте.

----------

Дхармананда (12.10.2012), Калкий (11.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Забавно, что величина скалы, видимо, влияет на время полета .


Забавно другое - она летит с первой космической скоростью, 8 км/сек. )))

----------

Dorje Dugarov (11.10.2012), Wyrd (11.10.2012), Дхармананда (12.10.2012), Игорь Ю (11.10.2012), Калкий (11.10.2012), Кузьмич (11.10.2012), Топпер- (11.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.10.2012)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Влияет конечно. Про парусность то не забывайте.


Ну, вес ее, думаю, любую парусность скомпенсирует (все-таки скала, а не блин).

P.S. Боян, оказалось: Huandi в 2009 это написал ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Ну, вес ее, думаю, любую парусность скомпенсирует (все-таки скала, а не блин).
> 
> P.S. Боян, оказалось: Huandi в 2009 это написал ...


А она всё летит.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (11.10.2012), Джигме (11.10.2012), Дхармананда (12.10.2012), Кузьмич (11.10.2012), Сергей Хос (11.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.10.2012)

----------


## Калкий

Вот интересная информация из индуистской Махабхараты (Бхишмапарва 13.39-44):

"Санджая сказал: ... А Луна, как считается, — диаметром в одиннадцать тысяч, о лучший из куру, окружность же великого светила хладных лучей — протяженностью в тридцать шесть [тысяч] и пятьдесят девять [сотен йоджан]. Солнце же, о  радость куру, — в восемь тысяч и еще две [тысячи] диаметром, о царь, окружность равна тридцати [тысячам] и пятидесяти восьми [сотням йоджан] величиною, о безупречный, — [это] известно о высочайшей благородной [небесной] птице светозарной. Так указаны здесь размеры Солнца, о Бхарата."

Как думаете насколько эти размеры соответствуют реальным?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Как думаете насколько эти размеры соответствуют реальным?


Раз диаметр Солнца (8+2=10 тысяч или может быть 8,2 тысячи?) меньше диаметра Луны (11 тысяч), то не соответствуют нинасколько.

----------

Калкий (11.10.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> А она всё летит.


так известно же когда прилетит - аккурат к 2029 году, Апофиз !
посему все нормально... пусть летит

----------


## Калкий

> не соответствуют нинасколько.


Интересно, а в Абхидхармакоше есть такие несоответствия?

----------


## Игорь Ю

Космос - это тот же Мир Людей. А Мир Брахма - это Мир Брахмы (Святые Небеса (Небеса Брахмы) - Небеса Святой Любви). Под йоджанами могло подразумеваться не расстояние в наших рамках, а расстояние между мерностями например.




> МИР ЛЮДЕЙ
> Мир людей основан на чувстве привязанности в основе которой лежит любовь. Эта привязанность не даёт видеть вещи такими как они есть.
> Продолжительность жизни, богатство и рост людей бывают разными. Продолжительность жизни уменьшается с неисчислимой до десяти "лет", а затем увеличивается до восьмидесяти тысяч и т.д. На протяжении упадка, подъёма и восемнадцати промежуточных циклов бывают различные колебания.
> Цари-чакравартины, владеющие колёсами из золота, серебра, меди и железа, появляются в мире людей только тогда, когда продолжительность жизни достигает не менее восьмидесяти тысяч лет.





> МИР БРАХМЫ
> Всё это – лишь ум. В нём-то и возникает двойственность воспринятого и воспринявшего.
> Однако ни "я" ни к нему относящегося не существует.
> 
> Обители Брахмы также не существует. Я возглашаю:
> обитель Брахмы и ей подобное суть просто ум, и вне просто ума их не обнаружить.
> Ланкаватара-сутра.
> 
> "Монахи, когда какой-либо человек, отдалившись от чувственных желаний, отдалившись от неблагого поведения, достигает и пребывает в первой дхьяне, удовольствие и лёгкость порождаются отъединением, сопровождаемым обдумыванием и взвешиванием. Тогда он получает опыт этого состояния. У него возникает желание переживать это. Это приносит ему наслаждение. Если продолжительное время сохранять стремление к переживанию этого состояния и достичь в нём стабильности, то когда человек умрёт, он переродится богом среди богов, относящихся к Небесам Брахмы". (Ангуттара никая II.23 Пуггала сутта.)
> ...

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Интересно, а в Абхидхармакоше есть такие несоответствия?


Не читал, но полагаю, что есть.

----------


## Юй Кан

Кратко говоря, Брахма -- далеко, Дхарма -- рядом! : )

----------

Леонид Ш (12.10.2012), Сергей Ч (12.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

Касаемо вопроса- близко ли дворец Брахмы или далеко, есть слова одного православного подвижника:

_"Государства тратят огромные деньги, чтобы добраться до Луны или Марса. А убогие Афонские монахи на одном сухарике до Господа Бога долетают."_  :Smilie:

----------

Ittosai (12.10.2012), Денис Евгеньев (12.10.2012), Федор Ф (12.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.10.2012), Юй Кан (12.10.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Касаемо вопроса- близко ли дворец Брахмы или далеко, есть слова одного православного подвижника:
> 
> _"Государства тратят огромные деньги, чтобы добраться до Луны или Марса. А убогие Афонские монахи на одном сухарике до Господа Бога долетают."_


Предлагаете не осваивать космос?
Чушь какая мракобесных убогих РПЦ... им бы лишь против науки что нибудь делать - то то у нас ракеты стали падать при нынешней власти истинных православных едросов.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.10.2012)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Предлагаете не осваивать космос?
> Чушь какая мракобесных убогих РПЦ... им бы лишь против науки что нибудь делать - то то у нас ракеты стали падать при нынешней власти истинных православных едросов.


Справедливости ради надо сказать, что при буддистах вообще не летали. И не собирались.  :Smilie: )

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Предлагаете не осваивать космос?
> Чушь какая мракобесных убогих РПЦ... им бы лишь против науки что нибудь делать - то то у нас ракеты стали падать при нынешней власти истинных православных едросов.


Вы очевидно не поняли смысл моего сообщения. ) Я предлагаю не осваивать духовную область с помощью методов, которые для этого не предназначены. В частности -  полёт в мир Брахмы на ракете - это ещё большая чушь, чем догматы ненавистых Вами православных.  :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (13.10.2012), Леонид Ш (12.10.2012), Федор Ф (12.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.10.2012), Юй Кан (12.10.2012)

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Справедливости ради надо сказать, что при буддистах вообще не летали. И не собирались. )


Кстати в Махабхарате описаны подобия ракет. Но трактуются неоднозначно.

http://tmru.bizland.com/ANT/85/7-1.html - нагуглил за 30 сек.




> из «Махабхараты»:
> ...Метнул он, победы, ища над Карною, стрелу, что и, солнцем зажглась и луною.Стрела полетела — и грозное пламя объяло всю землю — с лесами, полями...
> Или из «Рамаяны»:
> ...Стрела златоперая все вещества и начала Впитала в себя и немыслимый блеск излучала. Окутана дымом, как пламень конца мирозданья, сверкала и трепет вселяла в живые созданья. И пешим войскам, и слонам. и коней поголовью Грозила, пропитана жертвенным жиром и кровью...

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> _Грозила, пропитана жертвенным жиром и кровью..._


Несомненно, это про горючее и окислитель.

----------

Падма Осел (14.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.10.2012)

----------


## Калкий

> Кстати в Махабхарате описаны подобия ракет.


Звездолеты в Эпосе действительно есть.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (13.10.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Звездолеты в Эпосе действительно есть.


Ну и что? Это имеет отношение к освобождению? В сансаре много чего есть, почему это должно вызывать наш интерес? Мы, вроде, от сансары, вместе со всеми ее интересностями, освобождаемся? Или шоу продолжается?

----------

Dorje Dugarov (13.10.2012)

----------


## Калкий

> Ну и что? Это имеет отношение к освобождению? В сансаре много чего есть, почему это должно вызывать наш интерес? Мы, вроде, от сансары, вместе со всеми ее интересностями, освобождаемся? Или шоу продолжается?


Здесь обсуждается *Буддизм и наука* вообще-то.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (13.10.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Здесь обсуждается *Буддизм и наука* вообще-то.


«Махабхарата», при всём уважении, не имеет отношения ни к тому, ни к другому.

----------

Кузьмич (16.10.2012), Сергей Ч (13.10.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> «Махабхарата», при всём уважении, не имеет отношения ни к тому, ни к другому.


отчего не имеет, очень даже имеет
Будда ведь ведические знания абсолютно не отрицал.
--- 

Вы Калачакру вспомните... если кто посвящение получал, там тоже есть момент когда мы медитируем что летим на огненных драконах среди звезд, управляем ими - чем вам не звездолет!

Буддизм всегда поощрял науку и развивал. Ну может он оставил её материалистический аспект... применяя туже математику но для других целей.

Слышал я одну передачу - О происхождении понятия  цифра "0". На обычном таком самсарном "Радио Свобода". Там прямо сказали - Понятие ноль произошло из проповеди Будды о Праджняпарамите (шуньяте). Это понятие было исследовано древне индийскими математиками которые создали десятичную систему счисления, на которой зиждется весь прогресс в науке.  Таким образом именно БУДДА стоит в основе ВСЕЙ СОВРЕМЕННОЙ НАУЧНО-ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКОЙ ЦИВИЛИЗАЦИИ.

ВОТ ВАМ И ВЛИЯНИЕ БУДДИЗМА НА НАШУ ЦИВИЛИЗАЦИЮ И ЗВЕЗДОЛЕТЫ. Именно при буддистах стали возможны все эти автомобили, космические корабли и прочее. А другие только мешались и под ногами путались со своими глупыми мракобесными "учениями" и инквизициями.

----------

Калкий (13.10.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

рекомендую к просмотру фильм "Агора" о том каким трудным путем наука пробивалась в мире, где властвуют мракобесы от как бы "христианства".

----------


## Калкий

> Не читал, но полагаю, что есть.


_Луна  и  Солнце  —  на  половине  [высоты]   Меру.
Они  движутся  на  одном  уровне  с  вершиной горы  Югандхара.
—   Каковы  их  размеры?
—   Соответственно пятьдесят  и  [пятьдесят]   один.
Размер  диска  Луны  —  пятьдесят  йоджан,  а диска  Солнца  —  пятьдесят один._

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.10.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Размер  диска  Луны  —  пятьдесят  йоджан,  а диска  Солнца  —  пятьдесят один.


Тут маленькая хитрость!

На самом деле радиальный "видимый" размер Солнца и Луны абсолютно совпадают.
Но как же - Солнце главнее Луны, поэтому при написании надо было указать - диск Солнца больше диска Луны.

Вобще, а вам не кажется уж очень странным что видимый размер Солнца и Луны совпадают? 
Мне кажется. Словно специально это. - подсказки кругом.
Карма вобщем нашей цивилизации.

----------

Калкий (15.10.2012), Кузьмич (16.10.2012), Юй Кан (15.10.2012)

----------


## Калкий

> Вобще, а вам не кажется уж очень странным что видимый размер Солнца и Луны совпадают?


Мне кажется, что все-таки здесь дается описание не физических, а метафизических размеров солнца и луны. 
Ведь там приводятся и точные размеры гигантской горы Меру - которую мы вообще не видим... Все в одном тексте и контексте... 
Эти йоджаны нельзя понимать буквально и автор видимо их так не подразумевал.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (15.10.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Эти йоджаны нельзя понимать буквально и автор видимо их так не подразумевал.


Можно понимать и буквально, как отражение знаний о мире того времени, когда был написан источник.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (16.10.2012), Калкий (20.10.2012)

----------


## Калкий



----------

Dorje Dugarov (21.10.2012)

----------


## Калкий

Есть еще...

----------

Dorje Dugarov (21.10.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Есть еще...


Джон Кеплер  :Cry:

----------

Калкий (20.10.2012)

----------


## Калкий

> Джон Кеплер


JON от еврейского יחנן - Iōḥānān.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> JON от еврейского יחנן - Iōḥānān.


Английское John может происходить от чего угодно. Иоганна Кеплера от этого не станет правильно называть Джоном. Его даже в английском так ошибочно называть.

----------

Калкий (21.10.2012)

----------


## Калкий

> Английское John может происходить от чего угодно. Иоганна Кеплера от этого не станет правильно называть Джоном. Его даже в английском так ошибочно называть.


*יחנן* записанное латиницей и будет *Jon*.
Аналогично *מיכאל* (Михаэль) записанное латиницей будет *Maikl*...

Ошибки здесь нет.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> *יחנן* записанное латиницей и будет *Jon*.
> Аналогично *מיכאל* (Михаэль) записанное латиницей будет *Maikl*...
> 
> Ошибки здесь нет.


Имя Кеплера по-немецки и по-английски —Johannes, по-русски — Иоганн. Другие варианты являются ошибочными. От какого ивритского слова происходит это имя, в данном случае абсолютно иррелевантно.

----------

Калкий (21.10.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

А вот, возвращаясь к теме, слово Brahman прекрасный переводчик с санскр. акад. Б. Л. Смирнов предлагал записывать так:

“В санскрите слово *Брахман* может быть среднего и мужского рода. В первом случае ударение стоит на первом «а», во втором — на втором «а». В среднем роде это слово обозначает высший философский принцип Бытия — Сознания или Нирваны. В мужском роде оно олицетворяет молитвы, святое Писание и носителей Писания — браминов [т.е., брахманов]. В русском языке слово _Брама_ закрепилось для обозначения высшего божества, а слово _брамин_ — для обозначения жреца, служителя этого божества. Для обозначения высшего философского принципа пользуются словом Брахман. Русский язык дает возможность передать слово это в среднем роде — БРАХМО, что весьма полезно полезно дидактически; употребляя слово в мужском роде, мы невольно конкретизируем и персонифицируем понятие, выражаемое им, тогда как, употребляя слово в среднем роде, мы дисциплинируем мысль, легче удерживая в памяти, что речь идет об абстрактном, безличном философском начале. Перевод текстов очень облегчается и приближается к подлиннику, так как высказывания о Брахмо в санскрите выражены в среднем роде.”

----------

Калкий (21.10.2012), Леонид Ш (21.10.2012)

----------


## Калкий

> Имя Кеплера по-немецки и по-английски —*Jo*ha*n*nes,


Ну, а сокращенно Jon.



> по-русски — Иоганн.


Это германизированная форма еврейского Iōḥānān.



> Другие варианты являются ошибочными.


Не являются, хотя бы потому, что они успешно используются в различных языках (американском английском например) и все они одинаково искажают первоначальное ивритское Iōḥānān.



> От какого ивритского слова происходит это имя, в данном случае абсолютно иррелевантно.


Вот этимология в данном случае и ставит все на свои места. "Джон" и "Иоганн" одинаково являются поздними языковыми интерпретациями.

----------


## Калкий

> А вот, возвращаясь к теме, слово Brahman


В санскрите *Вrahma* - вселенский абсолют, а *Вrahmā* - дэв, устроитель и владыка нашей материальной вселенной, с резиденцией на Сатья-локе.
Разница лишь в долготе последней "а", но проблемы здесь вроде нет.

----------


## Юй Кан

> В санскрите *Вrahma* - вселенский абсолют, а *Вrahmā* - дэв, устроитель и владыка нашей материальной вселенной, с резиденцией на Сатья-локе.
> Разница лишь в долготе последней "а", но проблемы здесь вроде нет.


Да проблема не там, а именно _здесь_, т.е., в русском языке. : )
Хотя, вроде, уже приспособили (как и англичане) для Абсолюта -- "Брахма'н" (brahman), а для бога -- "Бра'хма" (brahmā). Но осталась определённая аудиальная путаница _Брахмана_ как всеобщего начала и _брахмана_ -- как представителя варны или жреца...
Мне же это замечание акад. Смирнова, написавшего о _Брахмо_ ещё в 50--х, запомнилось, потому что оно точно передаёт безличностность и, соотв., бесполость : ) Абсолюта.

----------

Калкий (22.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Имя Кеплера по-немецки и по-английски —Johannes, по-русски — Иоганн.


Возможно, уже настала пора прекратить дискриминацию буквы "ё", прекратить замалчивать ее значение и прямо и гордо писать - Ёхан?

----------

Калкий (22.10.2012), Кузьмич (23.10.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Это германизированная форма еврейского Iōḥānān.


Слушайте, вот если человека по-русски зовут Георгий, вы считаете, его можно называть Юрием? Но любой Юрий, наверное, отличает себя от Георгия. (Впрочем, нужно Юй Кана спросить для надёжности)

Или вы считаете, корректно писать Йицхак Ньютон, Адальберт Эйнштейн, Людвиг Пастер?

----------

Калкий (22.10.2012)

----------


## Калкий



----------

Джигме (22.10.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Слушайте, вот если человека по-русски зовут Георгий, вы считаете, его можно называть Юрием? Но любой Юрий, наверное, отличает себя от Георгия. (Впрочем, нужно Юй Кана спросить для надёжности)


Юй Кана научили ещё в детстве отвечать на такие путаницы простым "Поскольку я не Жора, а Юра, зовите меня просто Егорием". : )




> Или вы считаете, корректно писать Йицхак Ньютон, Адальберт Эйнштейн, Людвиг Пастер?


А что бум делать с Айзеком Азимовым, а?! : ))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2012)

----------

